

Time Inc's New Tablet Magazine Format  - aresant
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/02/time-inc-digital-magazine/

======
aresant
I always though that much of the actual COST of a magazine went to cover the
actual paper & production costs.

EG - The huge discount given to actual magazine subscribers - seems like in
digital format they would have a much better captive / complete audience that
they could adapt their sales departments to sell around . . .

